# Zucchini



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

how often should I feed my pleco a piece of zucchini? once a week? twice?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The more you feed, the more water you need to change, and the faster they will grow. If zucchini is their only food, put more in when the first piece is gone. If not, its a treat, then timing isn't critical. I tend to feed mine a slice every day that the first slice is gone until the zucchini is gone, then lay off for a week or two until I buy another.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i no longer feed squash or cucumbers or any of that stuff.. i feed Plecocaine, vegetable flake, color flake, spirulina flake and spirulina wafers.. and upon occasion some frozen bloodworms...
since a great many plecos are more carnicorous than they are herbivorous; i make sure they get more high protien meaty type foods..try to make sure of what species of pleco you have and feed it accordingly...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

plecos love zucchini, buts its not exactly nutrionally complete, plus it gets expensive. But its a great treat and at least you will know the fish is still alive becuse you can see its teeth marks.


----------

